# Holy volcano batman help



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:bysmilie: I don't believe this. :Bad day:Tomorrow night is when I'm supposed to go to Paris!!! :smilie_tischkante: So now with this Icelandic Volcano my flight might be cancelled.:new_shocked::new_shocked: I've been watching the news all day and freaking out. All the airports in France were closed today.:w00t:

So here's what I need all you SMers to do. :woohoo2: You have to BLOW the ash away from Paris. All of you. :dothewave: Get out the fireplace bellows, let out the air from balloons, have your little fluffs make cute little farts...whatever it takes. I'm desperate. :smpullhair: I got an e-mail today from Open Skies telling me who my pilot and purser are and what I'll be eating. Who cares about that??:w00t: I want to know if I'll be flying at all. My home exchangers and I have been writing back and forth and we could both slip our vacations a week but we're at the mercy of the airlines.:blink:

I dropped Tyler off in NJ tonight with our friends :smcry: Just as well that he's missing me stressing out more. He seemed perfectly happy and comfortable there. :aktion033: I hope I won't be picking him up tomorrow night.:huh:

So keep me in your thoughts, say a little prayer and *BLOW!!!* :ThankYou:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh I forgot about you !! We followed that on CNN today. All the airports are closed, UK, NORWAY, BELGIUM, FRANCE.... I hope that this ash cloud will be gone by tomorrow so you can go.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

BBC News - Volcano ash cloud grounds flights for second day

Les aéroports parisiens devraient rester clos au moins jusqu'à 14H00 vendredi, a précisé la Direction générale de l'aviation civile.
The parisian airports should stay closed at least until 2 pm Friday...

If you leave tomorrow to arrive in Paris Saturday morning it should be ok.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh no Sue!!! I hope your able to go! What about that hottie waiting for you?:HistericalSmiley: Too busy here with my doggies so let me know if you took off! Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I really hope "you're leaving on a jet plane".
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Whooo Whooo Whooo (the sound of us blowing the ash away)

I so hope you get to take off on time! Fingers, toes and paws crossed!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Whooo Whooo Whooo (the sound of us blowing the ash away)
> 
> I so hope you get to take off on time! Fingers, toes and paws crossed!


I second that!!! Oh Sue, hope you be there in Paris just as planned on time (hugs)


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

OH NO!!! What horrible timing! 

Leila, the cats and I are blowing hard, and crossing fingers, legs, and paws for you rayer:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope it clears,sucks to win a trip of a lifetime and have a volcano erupt...

funny I just saw an episode of Family Guy (Al's favourite show) and he got conned into buying volcano insurance....you could use that right about now!

Reminds me when I was getting married, I won an all expense paid 2 week honeymoon package at a local bridal shoppe where I had gotten my dress ordered...turned out you had to be 21 to collect..I got married at 19!
Al registered too but no they couldn't pull his name,they pulled mine!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh man I hope it goes well with you! I love Europe!! 

Michelle, that totally sucks about your honeymoon! Take about a heartbreaker! I would have been sooooo ticked!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought about you Sue when I first heard this:blink:~Oh, I hope you get to leave on your trip!!!! Good luck on your trip!! Take lots of pics.......!!!:aktion033:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

most Airports are opened today ,i hope your on your way to Paris ,enjoy every minute .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just heard something on CNN that may affect you. There is another volcano that usually erupts in tandem with this one and experts are watching it. I hope you don't get over there and this next one erupts and you can't get home! You sound like me in the fact that this is happening when YOU have planned your trip. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you because I know how excited you were about your upcoming trip!!!:wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I just heard something on CNN that may affect you. There is another volcano that usually erupts in tandem with this one and experts are watching it. I hope you don't get over there and this next one erupts and you can't get home!


I'd rather be stuck on that leg of the trip...stuck in Paris in the Springtime wouldn't be so bad!!!  Hope you are in the air as I am typing...have a blast!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks all for your well wishes and blowing :chili: Michelle - I'm surprised my son hasn't called me about that Family Guy episode. He's always quoting it and it drives me nuts. Can't believe the honeymoon trip let down.:blink:
Jo - I hope you're right. At least you're on the other side of the pond and ahead of us time wise. Heard Paris airports closed until at least 8am GMT; Saturday. 2am ET. We're supposed to arrive at 10am in Paris. They keep pushing back the time.

I have tried the airline for two days and just on hold. Luckily I have the e-mail of the woman who handled the sweepstakes and she's been a doll all along. Jim and I are two separate bookings so it complicates things if we are cancelled or changed but we're flexible as are our home exchange couple and we could even slip by a week.
Stuck in Paris......hmmmmm. :aktion033::aktion033: Not so bad! 
My flight leaves at 8:25pm ET tonight so we'll see. Just keep blowin'.

BTWTyler's fine but apparently kept our friends up all night long.:w00t: First they had to catch him to take him upstairs -- took two of them. Then he wasn't happy on the bed...or off the bed....etc. Then the husband, who is a volunteer fireman, had to go to a call at 4:30am, then daughter up at 6:30, etc. I think we'll have lost our friends by the time this is over. They must be praying that the flight's cancelled!!! They did say Tyler seemed fine but they're a wreck. My friend was curled up on the couch with a blanket when I called.:brownbag: They'll be fine I"m sure once everyone adjusts.:innocent:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They do take time for the adjustment period. I kept my daughter's Boston Terriers and it took a day or so........then they did not want to leave when they came for them. As long as you have someone that loves them almost as much as you do, all will be fine~~~


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well it's starting out to be a really memorable trip :chili: :w00t:
I'm hoping for the best for you!!!!! :thumbsup:


Archie will do his part to help you out....:smheat:...peeeeuuuuuuu
Abbey sends kisses :smootch: and says hurry back
Ava's flying around the house and kicking up a breeze for you :two thumbs up:
Tink doesn't know what's going on....:blink:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a shame, I hope things work out and you are off to gay Paris asape !


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought of you this morning when I heard this on the news. I'm hopeful by tonight things will be running again. At least it sounded promising on the news this morning. As for us helping to blow the ash away, I'll do what I can as will Zoe & Jett, but I for one NEVER 'break wind'.:eusa_hand: I'm a proper lady after all and a lady NEVER does things like that or I'd get :: _putting on my most proper southern accent::_ a terrible case of the vapors :smheat: and fear I might faint. :faint: (Off topic, but didn't this fainting smiley used to be a lady in a hat? Kind of ruins the effect not having her there. Oh well...just put her in a dress and hat. :thumbsup

Jett says he'll fly you there on Jett Blue!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, I sure hope your flight takes off as scheduled...I'm keeping my fingers crossed as I blow away the ashes!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm still blowing! Sounds like you're going to Paris even if a little late.
Have fun and be safe!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I thought of you this morning when I heard this on the news. I'm hopeful by tonight things will be running again. At least it sounded promising on the news this morning. As for us helping to blow the ash away, I'll do what I can as will Zoe & Jett, but I for one NEVER 'break wind'.:eusa_hand: I'm a proper lady after all and a lady NEVER does things like that or I'd get _:utting on my most proper southern accent::_ a terrible case of the vapors :smheat: and fear I might faint. :faint: (Off topic, but didn't this fainting smiley used to be a lady in a hat? Kind of ruins the effect not having her there. Oh well...just put her in a dress and hat. :thumbsup
> 
> Jett says he'll fly you there on Jett Blue!:HistericalSmiley:


OMG Crystal, I am laughing so loud you may be able to hear me where you are.....You need to be a comedian in your spare time......What spare time you say??????


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

murphys law ..
i hope your holiday is the best ever .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Flight's cancelled.:bysmilie::bysmilie:Just got the official word.:blink: This is so complicated. So I suggested to the prize lady at Open Skies that we would happily be willing to slide our vacation by one week and go next Friday thru Friday. I really wanted the poor stranded families at the airports to get home to their loved ones. It looks like that's making everyone happy (relatively) since there are thousands of "displaced" people, but it means getting the new tix for me from OS, new tix for my DH thru British Airways and new tix thru Air France for our home exchange family. :w00t: Piece of gateau, non? 

Hoping this all works but I must say our home exchange family is THE best. They have been so nice and understanding and flexible. I keep thinking if we had hotel reservations we'd be penalized in some ways so this really is wonderful. Hoping this happens next week.

Guess I'll be posting instead of eating croissants et filet mignon. :crying::crying: I'll have to rent "Gigi" (the movie, not Brianna's sweetie) or "An American (not) in Paris" and pretend I'm there.

And I better pick up Tyler. I don't know if this family is going to want to keep him next week. They value their sleep too much (see earlier post).

Crystal -- I must say that your post was my good laugh of the day which I needed so sorely!!! Thanks.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate this but it sounds like everything's going to work out in the long run. We'll still get to hear about your trip to Paris, just a week later.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Flight's cancelled.:bysmilie::bysmilie:Just got the official word.:blink: This is so complicated. So I suggested to the prize lady at Open Skies that we would happily be willing to slide our vacation by one week and go next Friday thru Friday. I really wanted the poor stranded families at the airports to get home to their loved ones. It looks like that's making everyone happy (relatively) since there are thousands of "displaced" people, but it means getting the new tix for me from OS, new tix for my DH thru British Airways and new tix thru Air France for our home exchange family. :w00t: Piece of gateau, non?
> 
> Hoping this all works but I must say our home exchange family is THE best. They have been so nice and understanding and flexible. I keep thinking if we had hotel reservations we'd be penalized in some ways so this really is wonderful. Hoping this happens next week.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if this was going to detour your Paris trip. Just look at the bright side - you could be there and not be able to get back home. :huh:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> I was wondering if this was going to detour your Paris trip. Just look at the bright side - you could be there and not be able to get back home. :huh:


Marsha- I think the bright side would be if I was "stuck" in Paris and couldn't get home. Now you didn't have anything to do with this to make sure I'm still voting in the rescue contest, did you? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

As soon as I heard about this I thought of you and your exciting trip to Paris.  I do hope you can get there in the next few days.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Awww Sue I'm sorry. I hope you can get out there soon! You deserve it!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter says the following: Auntie Sue I was hoping and praying like CRAZY to get you on the plane but now that your not going just yet, can Tyler please come stay with me when your gone? It will be so much more funner with him here cause he's my best pal and my mom's been not very much fun since I had all my teeth out. She keeps telling me to "be careful". geesh - moms! Come on Tyler - let's have some 'manly fun'!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry things were derailed - or de-aired as it were. It sounds like you've hit on a solution that will make everyone happy. 

Ok, so next week we're going to all get excited for you all over again!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey I just had a thought. If this family you are swapping homes with has a handsome single brother like in the movie, The Holiday, will you let me know? I may need a vacation.:yes:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> *Hey I just had a thought. If this family you are swapping homes with has a handsome single brother like in the movie, The Holiday, will you let me know? I may need a vacation.:yes*:


One Jude Law coming right up, Crystal. :heart::heart: I'll check because this husband is such a sweetheart. Funny, smart and so nice. If I survive this whole thing I should write an article or script. Hmmm: "Home Exchange: When Good Vacation Plans Go Bad" "Home Exchange My A**; We've got a Volcano Here" or "I Nearly Blew My Top with My Home Exchange." Have to work on these. 

*H**unter says the following: Auntie Sue I was hoping and praying like CRAZY to get you on the plane but now that your not going just yet, can Tyler please come stay with me when your gone? It will be so much more funner with him here cause he's my best pal and my mom's been not very much fun since I had all my teeth out. She keeps telling me to "be careful". geesh - moms! Come on Tyler - let's have some 'manly fun'!*

Hunter sweetie, I would love to get Tyler to you for a long sleep over. We picked poor Tyler up tonight and the family looked like the cast of "The Land of the Living Dead." They were also so exhausted.:OMG!: We took them out to dinner but I was afraid they'd drop their heads in their soup and entrees and drown.:w00t: I guess Tyler was having trouble adjusting :smpullhair: to living in the burbs. So I really am going to have to go to Plan B if we get to go next week. Now if only I had a Plan B. I might be able to have my neighbor take him. She has the Bichon and a cat and adores Tyler. She's thinking of getting a Havenese rescue so maybe this will give her practice (hope it doesn't scare her away from a pup). If only Maine was closer.:huh: 
Tyler says he's willing to pre-chew some of Hunter's treats. Isn't that so sweet. :innocent:Love you for asking.:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you really serious? They won't keep Tyler? They have to know that first night is going to be difficult. I'm betting if he spent the night again, he'd be so much better.

Too bad you don't need to make a connection in Chicago. I'd be willing to drive there and pick him up and keep him for you. I've fostered 3 dogs this past year and I survived. I doubt wee Tyler would difficult to keep. He and Jett would have a ball here at the store. Zoe doesn't mind the boys ... especially if they are small.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

It was Tyler's Super Secret Plan B... a carry on to Paris!!!! I think I see a teeny tiny beret stashed behind his food bag


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like flights are still grounded too... BBC News - Volcanic ash: Europe flights grounded for third day


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> It was Tyler's Super Secret Plan B... a carry on to Paris!!!! I think I see a teeny tiny beret stashed behind his food bag


Hmm. Eileen - you may have hit the Maltese on head with that guess. LOL I did see him going through his papers (as apparently some other SM pups have been posting here) so maybe he was trying for a "Petsport." Tricky little devil dog.
Yes, airports in france closed until Monday. Our plan B is still to try to leave next Friday. Our home exchange family has changed their reservations on Air France to that (April 23-30). I hope to hear back from Open Skies on Monday. When my poor DH calls British Air they hang up on him (recording says thank you - click) or he finally got thru and there was a *200 MINUTE *wait. Yes, i've got over three hours to listen to elevator music.:smpullhair::smpullhair:
So we slept in, DH made delicious pancakes and we pretended they were crepes and Tyler is resting a lot. Probably pooped from his guard dog role at our friend's. I'm kinda bummed and bleu today!!:huh: "C'est la Volcano." Is there a chat tonight? I might try to sign in.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How abut a movie "Sue VS The Volcano",sequal to "Joe VS The Volcano" w/ Tom Hanks....
when I made my reservations to Ft. Myers,last week,for my trip in June,they said the tickets were non refundable..I asked about a Volcano exception,he about died laughing....


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Good luck with your trip, I hope it clears soon.

I am actually sitting right underneath it and am close to Paris and to be honest I cant see it. Apparently its too high up, which is probably in the airspace you would be using to get to here. 

I live on an island off the coast of France and the UK and we have had no newspapers since Wednesday, no post and if it carries on no kids back from their holidays after the long Easter break I hope it passes soon before my little island runs out of food.. :O) haha.

My malt is ok, I have just bought her 3 kilo bag of Royal Canin so I might have to be sharing some of that with her if this carries on..


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no....I hope you get back to normal life soon! If Sue gets caught over there, she can bring food and you can take her in!!! LOL!!:HistericalSmiley: Seriously I hope the wind gets rid of it very, very soon!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TraceyTracey said:


> Good luck with your trip, I hope it clears soon.
> 
> I am actually sitting right underneath it and am close to Paris and to be honest I cant see it. Apparently its too high up, which is probably in the airspace you would be using to get to here.
> 
> ...


Oh Tracey - where you live sounds idyllic :wub: except for times like this I guess. Thank goodness for the internet so you can find out what's going on without newspapers. The ramifications are really worldwide. I'm thinking if I don't find a sitter for Tyler here, maybe he can join you and Daisy. He'll bring his own food and I'll smuggle some NYC goodies your way.:yes: Or something to wash the kibble down.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

It is lovely actually, its very pretty, safe and has a slightly milder climate than the UK.

I have my fingers and toes crossed that your travel plans take shape for Friday.... Your holiday sounds good and we are having some great weather at the moment, its getting up to 17 degrees in the daytime with plenty of sunshine, which is really good for April. 

Its day 5 here of the Volcano disruption here and things are no different really. 

We have food coming by boat so thats ok, but no mail or parcels etc. 

I have two colleagues that are stuck elsewhere one in Dubai and one in Barbados after their Easter holidays.... good for them thats all I say :chili:.

Tracey :thumbsup:


----------

